# Has anyone drunk/smoked after recovery?



## Xmogwaii (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi there, new to this forum. I developed DP two years ago after smoking a good amount of weed/drinking. I am fully recovered now, and will probably get around to posting my recovery story and how I managed to get over it in 5-6 months, but I had a question. Has anyone here recovered and been able to smoke or drink without relapsing? I know the drill, all of the 'dont ever touch it' 'why would you want to' comments, but please only respond with positive feedback. Im trying to get a general idea of how many people are able to manage their DP/DR. I will add that when I became depersonalized, I was living with my mentally abusive family and under alot of hidden stress. I was also recovering from a severe eating disorder and stressing over my weight gain. I am in a much better place now, and just want to know what my odds are.

Thanks!


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

One definition of lunacy is to do exactly the same thing again and again, but expect different results. That's something to think about.


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

drinking might be OK as long as you keep it to a minimum. smoking weed is asking for a death sentence.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm with TDX on this one. Marijuana did not causee my Dp/Dr and I have some experience with it (legally) since I experienced dp/dr with no ill effects. But, in your situation, since it may have played a part in triggering you, I would have to ask myself if the risk is worth the reward? Is it worth experiencing dp/dr symptoms again?


----------



## Xmogwaii (Oct 5, 2016)

Again, not really looking for the 'do you really want to risk it' comments. I am fully aware of what could happen and what hell it would be. Looking for experiences in where people relapsed or didnt


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't do drugs, and if i was you my friend, i'd stay well clear of smoking weed PERMANENT

You won't find many saying it's ok to smoke weed on here, most see it as a cause of DP/DR.

I still have a little drink once a week, not a whole lot, maybe 3 or 4 whiskys, diluted with coke (cola, not cocaine) lol


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Xmogwaii said:


> Again, not really looking for the 'do you really want to risk it' comments. I am fully aware of what could happen and what hell it would be. Looking for experiences in where people relapsed or didnt


I first developed minor DP\DR after taking ecstasy in january of 2010. it took about 3-4 months before it went away for 2 months. I decided to drop all other drugs and just drink a bit and smoke bud. I had my first real panic attack after smoking a few times and have had DP\DR ever since. The DP\DR I had from ecstasy was a cake walk compared to how badly weed did me in. Its not worth it at all. Ever since then, even if I don't panic, if I smoke weed, the next two weeks I get horrible DP\DR, then it levels out a bit. I'm sure if you use the search on here you'll find a lot of similar cases, I just feel that our brains don't match well with weed for whatever reason. *Especially if weed was the original trigger for you*

find better and more productive hobbies.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

If you are looking for someone on here to tell you that smoking weed after developing DP is a good idea you are looking in the wrong place...


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> If you are looking for someone on here to tell you that smoking weed after developing DP is a good idea you are looking in the wrong place...


Right on Eddy, why use a mind altering substance, when your mind is already altered.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> If you are looking for someone on here to tell you that smoking weed after developing DP is a good idea you are looking in the wrong place...


Right. I've read too many stories of people that were triggered by weed and decided to try it again once they felt a little better only to develop symptoms again. I know that I try to avoid things that cause me anxiety since that's what seems to have triggered me.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Marijuana acts as a mood enhancer...(For all kinds of moods and mindsets both good and bad)

Now if that mood and mindset tends to be normally anxious, nervy and edgy all you are doing is enhancing it by ingesting marijuana...

Take the mood thats associated with DP and enhance that...Not a nice thought at all is it?

My advice if you have even mild DP or anxiety or both....Stay the hell away from all mood altering illegal drugs...You are playing with fire...

And yes I did try weed a few times after developing DP...They were not nice experiences...Quit while your ahead...


----------



## Xmogwaii (Oct 5, 2016)

And AGAIN, i am NOT looking for warnings, everyone. I appreciate the feedback, but thats not what Im asking for. I UNDERSTAND the RISK. I UNDERSTAND i could RELAPSE. I am not asking if it is OKAY TO SMOKE AGAIN. I AM asking for stories from those who smoked and did not relaspe. I do not ever want my DP to control me, and although this is an unpopular opinion, I dont think its uncontrollable. In the beginning caffine bothered me alot, lack of sleep set me off, I had alot of triggers and I panicked. But I slowly began introducing those triggers and convincing myself to stay calm. I can now chugg coffee, I can have long nights. Alcohol used to make me nervous but I have been sipping a bit every few nights or so and upping the amount. Please, AGAIN, no negitive comments guys. Thanks!


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Xmogwaii said:


> And AGAIN, i am NOT looking for warnings, everyone. I appreciate the feedback, but thats not what Im asking for. I UNDERSTAND the RISK. I UNDERSTAND i could RELAPSE. I am not asking if it is OKAY TO SMOKE AGAIN. I AM asking for stories from those who smoked and did not relaspe. I do not ever want my DP to control me, and although this is an unpopular opinion, I dont think its uncontrollable. In the beginning caffine bothered me alot, lack of sleep set me off, I had alot of triggers and I panicked. But I slowly began introducing those triggers and convincing myself to stay calm. I can now chugg coffee, I can have long nights. Alcohol used to make me nervous but I have been sipping a bit every few nights or so and upping the amount. Please, AGAIN, no negitive comments guys. Thanks!


So then why do you need feedback? Everyone is different, no one here can know how you'll react in short term or long term.


----------



## Mydp (Aug 12, 2016)

I think you might have better results on a site that's main focus is on marijuana, vs. a site which is focused on DP/DR.

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/750537-Can-i-smoke-weed-after-depersonalization

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/745954-smoking-after-depersonalization

https://drugs-forum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=190491

The popular concensus here with people who suffer dp/Dr from smoking pot seems to be that they don't go back to using it again. I'm not sure you are going to get the feedback/reassurance you are looking for.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Xmogwai...

Please be very careful....DP is not to be taken lightly...

We are not trying to drive you away...As a DP sufferer you are very very welcome here....

If you do decide to smoke again and god forbid your DP gets worse you are still more than welcome to come here and look for help...

Dont think for one second that you are going to be judged in here because you didnt listen to advice...

Just be careful my friend!


----------



## JohnRg470 (Jul 18, 2016)

There are a few that still smoke weed on here, the DP won't get any better whilst the mind is being altered further.

If you go on the chat room in here, that's where you find some (not all) talking about drink or drugs, some say it's the only escape for them, some say it messed up their life and caused them DP/DR, which could be true, but iDP/DR is not brought on by the weed itself, it's the freaking out when smoking weed that causes a panic sensation, and after a good few (panic) sensations, the mind subconsciously tells itself something is wrong (even though nothing is wrong). Then you keep thinking something wrong, and you panic on a daily basis, then the mind goes from panic to anxiety, then the mind goes into protection mode, it needs to rest, and that's it, you are left thinking your world is not what it once was, and there lies, the effects of what we know as Depersonalization, or Derealization..

Of course, some never used drugs and get DP/DR, but in a roundabout way, DP/DR are caused by one thing predominately, and that thing is anxiety, what your anxiety is caused by only the sufferer knows.

Go into the chat room, some people on there might be better to ask "does it come back, from smoking weed after recovering"

I don't do drugs, but i know for a fact, that weed was were it all started for me. 20 years ago.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> And AGAIN, i am NOT looking for warnings, everyone. I appreciate the feedback, but thats not what Im asking for. I UNDERSTAND the RISK. I UNDERSTAND i could RELAPSE. I am not asking if it is OKAY TO SMOKE AGAIN. I AM asking for stories from those who smoked and did not relaspe.


So, what you're doing is to ask us to support you in buiding a filter bubble. I mean, that's confirmations bias:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## rosaroblez1379 (6 d ago)

So I can’t smoke weed ever agian?


----------

